

Linux Distributions - ubuntufreak
http://distrowatch.com/

======
aespinoza
Interesting how many specific Linux Distros are out there. I just recently
discovered this one: <http://elementaryos.org/>

I haven't tried it yet, but it seems very interesting concept.

